# g19



## keiththree (Dec 14, 2009)

hello all i just bought a glock 19 just waiting for it to be registored was woundering if there is any spacific ammo i should use or is recomended thanks


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a 19 (and 17, 17L, 26, and 34).

Ummmmmmmmmm.............. just buy ammo, even bulk packs, it'll go bang pretty much every time the first 10 - 15,000 rounds 
:smt023

Being a little more serious........ type of ammo all depends on type of shooting or purpose. If just for fun, shoot the bulk pack stuff from Winchester. If for a little jolt when it hits something, use something like Corbon +P DPX or Speer Gold Dot +P Hollow Points. They'll liven up your day.


----------



## keiththree (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks joeinks just wasnt positive if could shoot just about everything out of um


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the glocks will feed and eat any 9mm ammo


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

hideit said:


> the glocks will feed and eat any 9mm ammo


+1, but would add that there are more than one type of 9mm ammo, so you want to make sure that you are getting the right one.

The vast majority of store-bought ammo will be the right one, but a place that carries a large selection such as a Cabela's, might have the other types of 9mm.


----------



## keiththree (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks and say if i was to order bulk like from cabelas whats the right type just standerd 9mm?


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

9MM luger


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

In addition to seeing it referred to as "9mm Luger", you may also see it referred to as "9 x 19 mm". There are some other "9mm" ammo out there that won't work in your Glock: 9x18mm (Makarov), 9x23mm Winchester, 9x23mm Largo, and 9x25mm Dillon are examples of other types of 9mm ammo.

Congrats on the 19. :smt023 I'm looking to pick one up (or at least order it) next week.


----------



## keiththree (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks alot guys


----------

